# Canning Shredded Pork in BBQ Sauce.



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For lunch at school, I carried a lot of canned pork and chicken sandwiches in a brown paper bag. The country schools were located on a 3 mile grid so the farthermost any kid had to walk up hill both ways in knee deep snow was 1-1/2 miles.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well be glad it was only snow and not this gumbo clay we got here.


----------

